# Chemical Elements



## Honour

How do you name some common elements in your languages?
Ing            Tr
Carbon   -  Karbon
Sulphur   - Kükürt
Zinc       -  Çinko
Oxygen   - Oksijen
Iron        - Demir
Hydrogen - Hidrojen
Nitrogen   -  Azot
Hellium   - Helyum


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
Carbon   - Carbon
Sulphur   - Sulf
Zinc       - Zinc
Oxygen   - Oxigen
Iron        - Fier
Hydrogen - Hidrogen
Nitrogen   -  Azot, Nitrogen (rarely used)
Hellium   - Heliu


----------



## Vicpalomar

Castellano:
Carbon - Carbón
Sulphur - Azufre
Zinc - Zinc
Oxygen - Oxígeno
Iron - Hierro
Hydrogen - Hidrógeno
Nitrogen - Nitrógeno
Hellium - Helio


----------



## Tisia

*
Persian: *
Carbon :  *کربن* (karbon)
Sulphur : *گوگرد  *(gugerd)
Zinc : * روي *(roi)
Oxygen   - *اکسيژن *(oksijen)
Iron : *آهن *(ahan)
Hydrogen : *هيدروژن *(hidrojen)
Nitrogen : *نيتروژن *(nitrojen)
Hellium:  *هليوم* (helium)
with all the *j *letters pronounced as in* "sia*" in"Per*sia*n*".*

*Finnish:*
Carbon:   hiili
Sulphur: rikki
Zinc:sinkki
Oxygen:   happo
Iron       : rauta
Hydrogen: vety 
Nitrogen: typpi
Helium: helium

Tisia


----------



## Whodunit

German:
Carbon - *Kohlenstoff*
Sulphur - *Schwefel*
Zinc - *Zink*
Oxygen - *Sauerstoff*
Iron - *Eisen*
Hydrogen - *Wasserstoff*
Nitrogen - *Stickstoff*
Helium - *Helium*


----------



## Tisia

Whodunit said:
			
		

> German:
> Iron - *Eisen*



Interesting. In Kurdish *Iron* is called *Asen* and *Ahan* in Persian. I see the German word is quite close to the Kurdish one.

Tisia


----------



## Outsider

I'm sure there are many websites with the names of the elements in various languages, but still this is interesting.

Portuguese (European/Brazilian):
Carbon   -  carbono
Sulphur   - enxofre
Zinc       -  zinco
Oxygen   - oxigénio/oxigênio
Iron        - ferro
Hydrogen - hidrogénio/hidrogênio
Nitrogen   -  azoto/nitrogênio
Helium   - hélio

It's interesting to see that other languages have the word _azoto_, too! I always wondered where we'd got it from.


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

*Vietnamese:*

*Carbon - Các Bôn*
*Sulphur - Lưu Huỳnh*
*Zinc - Kẽm*
*Oxygen - Ô Xi*
*Iron - Sắt*
*Hydrogen - Hy Đrô*
*Nitrogen - Ni Tơ*
*Helium - Hê Li*


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*

*Carbon - *炭素
*Sulphur - *硫黄
*Zinc - *亜鉛
*Oxygen - *酸素
*Iron - *鉄
*Hydrogen - *水素
*Nitrogen - *窒素
*Helium - *ヘリウム


----------



## Pivra

Thai
Zinc- Sangkrasee
Iron- Lhek
Copper- Tong Daeng (Red Gold)
Gold- Tong
Sulfur- Salfur
Aluminum- Aluminiem 
The rest are pretty much like English.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pivra said:
			
		

> The rest are pretty much like *English.*


 Like in Greek, Latin or German, you mean:

Carbon (Latin).
Sulphur (Latin).
Zinc (Germanic).
Oxygen (greek: that produces acid).
Iron  (Latin: Ferrum)
Hydrogen (Greek: that produces water)
Nitrogen (Greek: that produces nitros, sodium carbonate)
Hellium (Greek: Sun)


----------



## ronanpoirier

O.K. I'll try some Hungarian here:

Carbon - Karbon(ádó) / Szén
Sulphur - Kénes
Zinc - Cinko
Oxygen - Oxigén
Iron - Vas
Hydrogen - Hidrogén
Nitrogen - Nitrogén
Hellium - _Couldn't find it

Corrections, köszi _


----------



## Mutichou

In French:
 Carbon   - carbone
Sulphur   - soufre
Zinc       - zinc
Oxygen   - oxygène
Iron        - fer
Hydrogen - hydrogène
Nitrogen   - azote
Helium   - hélium


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Carbon - углерод
Sulphur - сера 
Zinc - цинк
Oxygen - кислород
Iron - железо
Hydrogen - водород
Nitrogen - азот
Hellium - гелий


----------



## berty bee

Turk said:
			
		

> How do you name some common elements in your languages?
> Ing            Tr
> Carbon   -  Karbon
> Sulphur   - Kükürt
> Zinc       -  Çinko
> Oxygen   - Oksijen
> Iron        - Demir
> Hydrogen - Hidrojen
> Nitrogen   -  Azot
> Hellium   - Helyum


The most interresting are the names of elements witch was well known in the earlyer historical ages, especially the names of metals. In that ages were the people more isolated, so the names mentioned were not 'internationalized'.
_For example: 
_gold  - Gold (german) -arany (hungarian) - zoloto (russe) - or (french)
silver - Silber (german) - ezüst (hungarian) -serebro (russe) - argent (french)
iron - Eisen (german) - vas (hungarian) - zelez (russe) - fer (french)
copper - Kupfer (german) - réz (hungaroan)


----------



## Etcetera

berty bee said:
			
		

> _For example: _
> gold - Gold (german) -arany (hungarian) - zoloto (russe) - or (french)
> silver - Silber (german) - ezüst (hungarian) -serebro (russe) - argent (french)
> iron - Eisen (german) - vas (hungarian) - zelez (russe) - fer (french)
> copper - Kupfer (german) - réz (hungaroan)


 
A small correction: the Russian for 'iron' is 'zhelezo".


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

carbon: كربون _(karboon)_
sulphur: كبريت _(kibriit)_
zinc: خارصين _(kharSiin)_
oxygen: أوكسجين _(ooksijiin)_
iron: حديد _(Hadiid)_
hydrogen: هيدروجين _(haydroojiin)_
nitrogen: نيتروجين _(naytroojiin)_
helium: هيليوم _(hiilyom)_


----------



## robbie_SWE

Swedish: 

carbon:* kol *
sulphur: *svavel*
zinc: *zink*
oxygen: *syre*
iron:* järn*
hydrogen: *väte*
nitrogen: *kväve*
helium: *helium *


----------



## Whodunit

I'll try in Latin:

carbon: _carbonium_
sulphur: _sulphur_
zinc: _zincum_
oxygen: _oxygenium_
iron: _ferrum_
hydrogen: _hydrogenium_
nitrogen: _nitrogenium_
helium: _helium_


----------



## optimistique

For Dutch:

Carbon - *Koolstof*
Sulphur - *Zwavel*
Zinc - *Zink*
Oxygen - *Zuurstof*
Iron - *IJzer*
Hydrogen - *Waterstof*
Nitrogen - *Stikstof*
Helium - *Helium

*Gold - *Goud*
Silver - *Zilver*
Cupper - *Koper
*Calcium - *Kalk*


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:

C (Carbon) - *uhlík*
S (Sulphur) - *síra*
Zn (Zinc) - z*inek*
O (Oxygen) - *kyslík*
Fe (Iron) - *železo*
H (Hydrogen) - *vodík*
N (Nitrogen) - *dusík*
He (Helium) - *hélium

*Au (Gold) - *zlato*
Ag (Silver) - *stříbro*
Cu (Copper) - *měď
*Ca (Calcium) - *vápník*

K (Potassium) - *draslík*
Na (Sodium) - *sodík*
P (Phoshorus) - *fosfor*
Pb (Lead) - *olovo*
Sn (Tin) - *cín*
Mg (Magnesium) - *hořčík*
Al (Aluminium) - *hliník*
Hg (mercury) - *rtuť*

In Lithuanian:
C (Carbon) - *anglis*
S (Sulphur) - *siera*
Zn (Zinc) - *cinkas*
O (Oxygen) - *deguonis*
Fe (Iron) - *geležis*
H (Hydrogen) - *vandenilis*
N (Nitrogen) - *azotas*
He (Helium) - *helis

*Au (Gold) - *auksas*
Ag (Silver) - *sidabras*
Cu (Copper) - *varis
*Ca (Calcium) - *kalcis*

K (Potassium) - *kalis*
Na (Sodium) - *natris*
P (Phoshorus) - *fosforas*
Pb (Lead) - *švinas*
Sn (Tin) - *alavas*
Mg (Magnesium) - *magnis*
Al (Aluminium) - *aliuminis*
Hg (mercury) - *gyvsidabris*
(Cf.: Sn - alavas(LT), олово(RU); Pb - olovo(CZ))

In Japanese:

C - 炭素[tanso]
S* - *硫黄[io:]
Zn* - *亜鉛[aen]
O* - *酸素[sanso]
Fe* - *鉄[tetsu]
H* - *水素[suiso]
N* - *窒素[chisso]
He* - *ヘリウム [heriumu]

Au  - 金[kin]
Ag  - 銀[gin]
Cu  - 銅[do:]Ca  - カルシウム[karushiumu]


P - 燐 _or_ 磷[rin]
Pb - 鉛[namari](cf. Zn)
Sn - 錫[suzu]
Hg - 水銀[suigin]


----------



## Nizo

Honour said:


> How do you name some common elements in your languages?
> Ing Tr
> Carbon - Karbon
> Sulphur - Kükürt
> Zinc - Çinko
> Oxygen - Oksijen
> Iron - Demir
> Hydrogen - Hidrojen
> Nitrogen - Azot
> Hellium - Helyum


 
*Esperanto*:
C = karbono
S = sulfuro
Zn = zinko
O = oksigeno
Fe = fero
H = hidrogeno
N = nitrogeno
He = heliumo


----------



## Gżegżółka

In Polish:

C  = węgiel
S  = siarka
Zn = cynk
O  = tlen
Fe = żelazo
H  = wodór
N  = azot
He = hel

Au = złoto
Ag = srebro
Cu = miedź
Pb = ołów
Al = glin
Hg = rtęć


----------



## OneStroke

*Chinese:*

*Carbon - *碳 (tan)
*Sulphur - *硫 (liu)
*Zinc - *鋅 (xin)
*Oxygen - *氧 (yang)
*Iron - *鐵 (tie)
*Hydrogen - *氫 (qing)
*Nitrogen - 氮 (dan)*
*Helium - *氦 (hai)


----------



## AquisM

Chinese:

Gold - 金 (Mandarin: jin/Cantonese: gum)
Silver - 银/銀 (Man.: yin/Cant.:ngan)
Copper - 铜/銅 (Man./Cant.: tong)
Calcium - 钙/鈣 (Man.: gai/Cant. koi)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*Chemical Elements:* «Χημικά*** Στοιχεία****» /çimi'ka sti'çia/ (neut. pl.)

Carbon --> «Άνθρακας» /'anθrakas/ (masc.) from the Classical masculine noun «ἄνθραξ» ('āntʰrāks)--> _charcoal, coal, Carbon, Anthrax (the bacterial infenction)_ with obscure etymology.
Sulphur --> «Θείο» /'θio/ (neut.) from the Classical neuter noun «θέειον/θεῖον» ('tʰĕeiŏn [uncontracted]/'tʰeiŏn [contracted]), from the Classical verb «θύω» ('tʰūō)--> _to offer as a sacrifice, slay, slaughter_ (PIE base *dʰew-, _dust, smoke, vapor_ cognate with Lat. fumus; Skt. धूम (dhuma), _smoke_; Eng. dust; Ger. dunst).   
Zinc --> Formally «Ψευδάργυρος» /pse'vðarʝiros/ (masc.) from the Classical masculine noun «ψευδάργυρος» (pseu'dărgŭrŏs) lit. _false-silver_. Colloquially, «τσίγκος» /'tsiɲgos/ (masc.) an Italian loan word (zinco). 
Oxygen --> «Οξυγόνο» /oksi'ɣono/ (neut.) a French constructed (1802) name (Oxygène) which according to wiki _"derives from the Greek roots ὀξύς ("acid", literally "sharp", referring to the sour taste of acids) and -γενής (-genēs) ("producer", literally "begetter"), because at the time of naming, it was mistakenly thought that all acids required oxygen in their composition"_.
Iron --> Formally «Σίδηρος» /'siðiros/ (masc.) from the same Classical masculine noun «σίδηρος» ('sĭdĕrŏs) with unknown etymology. Colloquially, «σίδερο» /'siðero/ (neut.)
Hydrogen --> «Υδρογόνο» /iðro'ɣono/ (neut.) an English constructed (1871) name (Hydrogen) for the element which according to wiki _"it produces water when burned, a property which later gave it its name, which in Greek means "water-former."_
Nitrogen --> «Άζωτο» /'azoto/ (neut.) a French constructed (1775) name (Azote) given by Lavoisier to the element which in it, animals died and flames were extinguished (privative prefix a- + feminine noun zōē, _life_). 
Hellium --> «Ήλιο» /ilio/ (neut.) an English constructed (1868) name (Helium) taken from the Greek name for the Sun, «Ἥλιος» ('hēlīŏs), /'ilios/ and /'iʎos/ in modern pronunciation (PIE base *sāwel-, _sun_; cf. Lat. sol; Eng. sun; Fr. soleil; Ger. sonne; Sp. sol; Old Irish súil).

***Adj. «Χημικός, -κή, -κό» /çimi'kos çimi'ci çimi'ko/ (masc. fem. neut.)--> _pertaining to chemistry_; a modern construction (1802) from the Hellenistic feminine noun «χημεῖα» (xē'meiă) and «χυμεῖα» (xŭ'meiă) --> _art of alloying metals_; in time the spelling with η- (eta) prevailed (and produced chemistry, chimie, chemie, chimica, química in western languages); its etymology is unknown, however many philologists see a link with the Ancient Egyptian name for Egypt, _kmt/kemet_ (chemistry was an ancient Egyptian art); in Coptic the name for Egypt bears an astonishing resemblance with the Greek word for chemistry: Ⲭⲏⲙⲓ -Χημεῖα
****Neuter noun «στοιχείο» /sti'çio/ from the Classical neuter noun «στοιχεῖον» (stoi'xeiŏn)--> _component, element, elementary or fundamental principle, part_ (PIE base *steigʰ-,_to stride, march_ cf. Old Saxon stīgan (Dutch stijgen), Old High German stīgan (German steigen), Old Norse stíga (Swedish stiga), Lat. vestigium)


----------



## OneStroke

AquisM said:


> Chinese:
> 
> Gold - 金 (Mandarin: jin/Cantonese: gum)
> Silver - 银/銀 (Man.: yin/Cant.:ngan)
> Copper - 铜/銅 (Man./Cant.: tong)
> Calcium - 钙/鈣 (Man.: gai/Cant. koi)



I think you meant gam, not gum.


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew:
Carbon - פחמן Paḥmán
Sulphur - גופרית Gofrít
Zinc - אבץ Abáts 
Oxygen - חמצן Ḥamtsán
Iron - ברזל Barzél
Hydrogen - מימן Meymán
Nitrogen - חנקן Ḥankán
Gold - זהב Zaháv
Copper - נחושת Neḥóshet


----------



## Favara

Catalan
C   -  Carboni
S   - Sofre
Zn       - Zinc
O   - Oxigen
Fe - Ferro
H - Hidrogen
N   - Nitrogen
He   - Heli

Au - Or
Ag - Argent/Plata
Cu - Coure
Hg - Mercuri/Argentiviu


----------



## apmoy70

A few more chemical elements in Greek:



Favara said:


> Catalan
> Au - Or
> Ag - Argent/Plata
> Cu - Coure
> Hg - Mercuri/Argentiviu



Gold--> «Χρυσός» /xri'sos/ (masc.) and colloquially «χρυσάφι» /xri'safi/ (neut.) probably a Semitic loan word--> Akkadian ḫurāşu (root h-r-s) > Mycenaean *kuruso
Silver--> «Άργυρος» /'arʝiros/ (masc.) and colloquially «ασήμι» /a'simi/ (neut.). «Άργυρος» /'arʝiros/ (masc.) derives from the Classical masculine noun «ἄργυρος» ('ărgūrŏs) and «ἄργυφος» ('ărgūpʰŏs), PIE base *arg-, _to shine, be white, bright, clear_ (cf. Lat. argentum; Lat. arguere, _to make clear_ > Eng. argue; Fr. argent). «Aσήμι» /a'simi/ (neut.) a Byzantine diminutive «ἀσήμιν» (a'simin, neut.) from the Hellenistic adj. «ἄσημον» ('ăsēmŏn, neut.) lit. _without mark, unsealed_; since 2nd c. BCE silver colloquially was called «ἄσημον» for it was not used by the government for coinage and thus left unsealed.   
Copper--> «Χαλκός» /xal'kos/ (masc.) a Mycenaean word *kako, with obscure etymology.
Mercury--> «Υδράργυρος» /i'ðrarʝiros/ a modern construction (1802) lit. _liquid-silver_.
Platinum--> «Λευκόχρυσος» /lef'koxrisos/ (masc.) a modern construction which means lit. _white-gold_ and colloquially «πλατίνα» /pla'tina/ from the Spanish _Platina_


----------



## mataripis

The Pilipino terms for most elements are based on spanish words but some have Tagalog terminologies. 1.) Gold= Ginto/Bulawan  2.) Silver= Pilak    3.) Copper= tanso   4.) Iron= Bakal   5.) Carbon= Uling  6.) Lead= ting-ga   7.)Mercury= Asugeh   8.) Silica(a compound?)= bubog  .The Pilipino terms from Spanish: 1.) Platinum= Platina/platinon   2.) Zinc= Zink    3.)Sulfur=asupere   4.) Nitrogen- nitiroheno/nitro-eno   5.) Oxygen= oksiheno   6.) hydrogen= hydroheno    7.) Aluminum= Alumino


----------



## Selyd

In Ukrainian:
 Carbon - вуглець
 Sulphur - сірка 
 Zinc - цинк
 Oxygen - кисень
 Iron - залізо
 Hydrogen - водень
 Nitrogen - азот
 Hellium - гелій


----------



## sakvaka

Tisia said:


> *Finnish:*
> Carbon:   hiili
> Sulphur: rikki
> Zinc:sinkki
> Oxygen:   *happi*
> Iron       : rauta
> Hydrogen: vety
> Nitrogen: typpi
> Helium: helium
> 
> Tisia



You had a typo there._Happo_ = acid, _happi _= oxygen. The apparent similarity has been copied from Swedish (_syra_ vs. _syre_), I think.


----------



## AquisM

OneStroke said:


> I think you meant gam, not gum.


No, I did that on purpose, since English speakers would find the pronunciation of gum closer to the actual pronunciation of 金 than the Jyutping romanization.


----------



## Montesacro

Italian
C - Carbonio
S - Zolfo
Zn - Zinco
O - Ossigeno
Fe - Ferro
H - Idrogeno
N - Azoto
He - Elio

Au - Oro
Ag - Argento
Cu - Rame
Hg - Mercurio


----------

